# **request**



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Can someone hook me up with a Sig of Rampage, Tito and GSP. If possible flashing beetween the 3 would be great thanks.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

What kind of flashing would you like and what kind of pictures.... throw some ideas my way or look at my thread, and see if you like anything there that I could build upon in making your sig.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

badguy said:


> What kind of flashing would you like and what kind of pictures.... throw some ideas my way or look at my thread, and see if you like anything there that I could build upon in making your sig.


I trust ur instincs sure it it will be great.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Here it is hope you like it, give me back some feed back on what I could do better. I put animation between the three, and a little bit of their fights. Once again hope you like it.


----------

